# Android Spiele Programmierung Buch



## DuffCola (25. Nov 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe seit 2 Jahren C++ programmiert und jetzt seit einem Jahr Java.
Nun würde ich mich gerne mit Android auseinander setzten, und suche ein gutes Buch, das sich explizit mit der Spiele Spiele Programmierung bzw. der Grafik Darstellung beschäftigt.
Erklärungen und Begründungen sind mir dabei sehr Wichtig(Ich will das meiste Verstehen können und nicht nur nutzen).

Gefunden habe ich bis jetzt das:
Android-Apps entwickeln für Einsteiger: Eigene Spiele-Apps für Leser mit Programmierkenntnissen!
Jedoch bin ich mir nach der Bewertung unsicher ob es das ist was ich suche.

Android 4: Apps entwickeln mit dem Android SDK (Galileo Computing) 
Das scheint mir nicht wirklich auf die Spiele bzw. Grafik Programmierung ein zu gehen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Bücher oder auch Tutorials empfehlen.


----------



## dzim (25. Nov 2013)

Mit Büchern kann ich leider nicht aufwarten: Ich hab mir zwar mal eins für die allg. App-Entwicklung geholt, aber nur in den ersten 1-2 Monaten des Android-Lernens wirklich mal reingeschaut.
Das meiste findest du im Netz.

Da du Spiele entwickeln möchtest, würde ich dir aber ein Framework empfehlen - auch wenn ich es nie selbst benutzt hab, könnte es dir vielleicht helfen: libGDX
Prominetestes Beispiel einer App mit diesem Framework ist wohl Ingress.
Vielleicht sind dort deine C++-Kentnisse noch sinnvoll, wenn du dann mit OpenGL arbeiten möchtest. 
Darüber hinaus kann man damit auch relativ plattformunabhängig programmieren. WebGL (für die meisten Browser) über GWT, Desktop, Android, iOS (über Xamarin, obwohl ich da mal gelesen habe, dass sie das jetzt über RoboVM machen wollen - vielleicht schon mal gehört: wird auch für die Portierung von JavaFX auf iOS verwendet).


----------



## DuffCola (25. Nov 2013)

Schon mal Danke,
dennoch bin ich noch Offen für Vorschläge.


----------

